# Has anyone tried DE in IVI Valencia and Serum?



## Louise74 (Jun 28, 2011)

Hi ladies

After 4 ICSI treatments we have decided to go for DE and we are looking into IVI Valencia and Serum - I just wondered if anyone had any experiences of both? 

Many thanks


----------



## fatcat1 (Jan 11, 2010)

Hi Louise,

I have recently had treatment at IVI Valencia. I had a positive experience although a negative result!!
I did a fresh and frozen cycle but both failed.
I would say the pluses are that they have good results. I used a clinic in Glasgow GCRM that has a link with them so I did my consents and scans in Glasgow.
You are guaranteed 7 eggs, I think they mainly used vitirified eggs and so can give you a definite date for fertilisation and transfer. We asked for fresh eggs if possible and did get them but were assured that there is no difference in pregnancy rates for both.
I think we were just unlucky with the donor eggs we got. After my fresh cycle I did some immune testing and had full immunes for the FETwhich IVI did support.I found the communication with the clinic quite good, usually my questions were answered within a day by email.
I would say that the negatives are that they will tell you nothing about the donor. They will only tell you her age and blood group when a pregnancy is confirmed.
Also they are quite expensive in comparison with Serum- a fresh cycle is 8000 euro, and FET 1950 euro.
I do not have experience with Serum but I am thinking of going there for our next attempt.
I have a phone consultation with Penny next week.
I have read a lot of good reports about Serum on this board.As I have immune issues it means I can be treated for them there rather than having to go down to London as well.Also they will give more info about the donor than IVI Valencia.
From what I have read Penny will try to use IVF rather than ICSI if possible, DH has no sperm problems so we would prefer to use IVF. We were told that IVI use ICSI most of the time as they use vitrified eggs.
I think DH would prefer to go to IVI again in a" better the devil you know" sort of way as we have been to so many different clinics over the years. I am waiting for IVI to get back to me on the cost of another cycle, they said they will do it at a reduced rate.
So we will wait to have our consultation and then decide!
Hope this helps a bit.
The best of luck,
Fatcat xx


----------

